# Very strange problem when reading on the fire



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

This has happened to me about 3 times now. I'll be reading and advancing pages when suddenly the text on the next page doesn't follow what was last said on the previous page. Initially I just assumed I had accidentally hit the forward button more than once, but it turns out the text literally wasn't following the previous page. I tested this by going back a page and very carefully lightly touching once to make sure I was only going forward one page. I did this a few times and it still wasn't following. 

I then tested it by holding my finger down and doing a very slow swipe and holding the pages midway so I could see the end of the last page and the beginning of the next page at the same time - and sure enough the pages/text didn't follow correctly. I then changed the orientation and shifted it back and it corrected itself, the pages, and thus the text, now followed correctly. I don't know what to make of it really, but it's happened to me a few times now. Any thoughts or ideas?? Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Maybe the text wasn't formatted correctly for a Kindle.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Hmm well, I bought the book from Amazon so I don't think that's it. Thanks for your reply though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There could still be formatting issues.  Do you have a "Kindle for PC or Mac app?  Or use the Kindle Cloud reader to see if there are formatting issues?

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I do have kindle for PC, but the problem is, it doesn't always do it on my fire. The page I was reading I have been able to duplicate it more than once, but then it corrects itself. Generally to get it to correct itself I change the orientation from portrait to landscape and back to portrait and then the pages follow correctly. It's very odd.   Do you still think it could be the formatting? I'm going to take note if it does it on any other books I have.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That sounds like a screen rewrite issue.  How much memory do you have available on the Fire?

have you tried a restart?  Press and hold the power key for about twenty seconds?

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I have 500.35 left. I have not tried a restart, I'll do that now. What's odd is when it happened in the book I'm reading now, it always forwarded to the same part. It didn't just skip forward to a random page, but a specific spot. I don't know if that makes a difference or not. Also, the book looks fine in kindle cloud reader.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have had this happen with one book on the Fire.  

It was a book that clearly had some encoding to make it a specific sized font as I had to adjust the size setting to something different than I normally used whenever I opened the book.  So I'm thinking it had something to do with that.  

To get the missing words I'd just adjust line spacing or font size, read past the 'oops' -- it was only ever a few lines -- and then switch back.  I did not have similar issues with the book on the eInk Kindle.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Ann, that's interesting. Maybe it is a formatting issue then. I noticed today that I received an email from amazon saying one of my books had formatting issues (not the book I was reading when this happened) and that they would send me the new version if I responded with a yes. I'm not sure what the case is with this book I'm reading, but it happened again last night at a different section.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

That happened to me as well, on the two or three books I tried reading with the Fire. Every time it happened I had to adjust the font size to fix it; I would just go back and forth between 2 font sizes.  I found this more trouble than it was worth and since I didn't buy the Fire to read on in the first place I just don't bother reading books on it anymore.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. At least I know it's something others have experienced too. I did briefly wonder if something was wrong with my fire. I have an e-ink kindle, but I really like reading on the fire. Hopefully this problem doesn't come up too much.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

kindlegrl81 said:


> That happened to me as well, on the two or three books I tried reading with the Fire. Every time it happened I had to adjust the font size to fix it; I would just go back and forth between 2 font sizes. I found this more trouble than it was worth and since I didn't buy the Fire to read on in the first place I just don't bother reading books on it anymore.


I haven't had it happen on the Fire, but it did happen to me occasionally on my Sony reader with ePub books - and I think it might've happened occasionally on the Nook as well. I'd have to change the font size and then go back to the size I wanted. I could actually see that there was text missing from the bottom of the page.

Recently Amazon announced some type of formatting change they were implementing, wonder if this could be related? (I'm totally clueless about formatting for Kindle or any other reader, so I could be completely off base here.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I encourage people having this problem to, at the least, send feedback on it.  You can do so directly from the Fire by tapping on the gear, then More > Help & Feedback > Feedback.  Select "Books" from the "Select a feature" drop down menu.  Or perhaps "Using the Kindle Device."

Alternatively, you could use the "Contact Customer Service" tab under "Help and Feedback."

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I encourage people having this problem to, at the least, send feedback on it. You can do so directly from the Fire by tapping on the gear, then More > Help & Feedback > Feedback. Select "Books" from the "Select a feature" drop down menu. Or perhaps "Using the Kindle Device."
> 
> Alternatively, you could use the "Contact Customer Service" tab under "Help and Feedback."
> 
> Betsy


Good idea, Betsy.  I'll do that. I believe it's a formatting issue in the book I'm currently reading as I've noticed a fair amount of words are strung together that shouldn't be. In parts it's almost like a badly converted pdf. Strange considering it's an Amazon kindle book. I've had the problem happen a couple more times too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sparklemotion said:


> Good idea, Betsy.  I'll do that. I believe it's a formatting issue in the book I'm currently reading as I've noticed a fair amount of words are strung together that shouldn't be. In parts it's almost like a badly converted pdf. Strange considering it's an Amazon kindle book. I've had the problem happen a couple more times too.


If you are only having the problem in one book, then you can report issues with the formatting of the book on the book's page or on your order page, I forget which....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you are only having the problem in one book, then you can report issues with the formatting of the book on the book's page or on your order page, I forget which....
> 
> Betsy


It's on the book's page. . . .scroll down. . .it's near the bottom and marked "feedback". There are choices for what the problem is.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you both!


----------

